#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-09-28
<texaswriter> howdy, is anybody ever in here? never see conversation!! Would like to hear from someone in the Dallas loco!! i'm in this 24/7, feel free to post something!! website didn't seem too active either
<texaswriter> Hi, just wondering if the dallas chapter of loco is still active. if anybody is active in here (other than bots), just post something here.
<spridel> i believe so, #ubuntu-dallas for them
 * Linden940 is away: work
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-09-29
 * Linden940 is away: bed time.
<texaswriter> thanks spridel, I'll check it out
 * Linden940 is back (gone 05:48:12)
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-09-29
 * tiwake pokes r3dd0g 
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-09-30
<r3dd0g> Avenged Sevenfold... am i right?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-09-28
<manjo> meet @6:30 in the lobby for team dinner
<tiwake> manjo: what lobby?
